# update on my Bonnie - Update #38



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just spoke to the ICU nurse and she said that Bonnie is resting comfortably, and her breathing and vitals are very good. There has been no drainage from her chest, which is also good, and means that as early as tomorrow they can remove the tube from her chest. I'm going to call one more time before I go to bed, and will see her tomorrow. I really don't know what I'm going to see when I get there. I hope I can keep it together.

Thanks all for your love, prayers, and positive energy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Linda, I am so late here. . . 
"Father God, we desperately need your intervention in this situation. Thank YOU that we can run to you in times of trouble and that You attend to our cries. Thank YOU that You skill human hands to operate and care for your creation. If ever we needed a miracle, Lord it is now. We dare ask that you would strengthen our feeble faith and let us believe in Your loving and thoughtful care. May Linda know that we are upholding her---give her tenacity and courage as she sees Bonnie today. Hold her together in that instant that her eyes fall on her baby. May Your peace surround us all as we draw together for such a time as this. Please, in Your mercy hear our prayer." in the name of Your Son, I pray. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Linda, thank you for the update on Bonnie...she continues to be in my prayers. I know it's going to be difficult, but try and get some rest tonight. I have no doubt that you'll be able to keep it together when you see Bonnie...us mommy's be it mommy's to skin kids or fur kids just somehow find the strength to keep it together for our children so they don't feel the stress. Please update when you can and could you also give Bonnie a kiss from me when you see her and hugs for you. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Linda, I am so late here. . .
> "Father God, we desperately need your intervention in this situation. Thank YOU that we can run to you in times of trouble and that You attend to our cries. Thank YOU that You skill human hands to operate and care for your creation. If ever we needed a miracle, Lord it is now. We dare ask that you would strengthen our feeble faith and let us believe in Your loving and thoughtful care. May Linda know that we are upholding her---give her tenacity and courage as she sees Bonnie today. Hold her together in that instant that her eyes fall on her baby. May Your peace surround us all as we draw together for such a time as this. Please, in Your mercy hear our prayer." in the name of Your Son, I pray. :wub:



:amen:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for the lovely prayer, Sandi. It seems as though I'm fighting sleep, and I don't know why. Yes, I do - it will be so weird to sleep without my girl at my side. But, I've got to get some sleep so I will be rested and prepared to see her tomorrow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, for the update on beautiful Bonnie, Linda. The update from the ICU nurse sounds very positive. 

I hope you get some sleep, Linda ... although I know it will be hard for you. 

In one of my posts to you I said I would say prayers for you and Bonnie ... morning, noon and night. I'm changing that to morning, noon, night ... and, in-between. 

Love and warm hugs for you and Bonnie. Linda, when you see Bobbie tomorrow, please give her a kiss from her Auntie Marie.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear all you are going through. :grouphug: i pray she will be back to her old self in no time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, for the update on beautiful Bonnie, Linda. The update from the ICU nurse sounds very positive.
> 
> I hope you get some sleep, Linda ... although I know it will be hard for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh, Marie!:HistericalSmiley: I really, really needed that! I'll give both Bobbie and Bonnie kisses from you!

Love you very much.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Linda, I'm just seeing this now . I'm so glad Bonnie is out of surgery. I know you're still scared and worried but I hope and pray that Bonnie will fully recover and be back in your arms. Hugs to you both... Thinking of you...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying early this morning for Bonnie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Praying for Bonnie & Benny at 12:01 PM in Athens Greece! rayer:rayer::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda...thanks so much for taking the time to update us! We're all so concerned for your little Bonnie....and you!
It sounds like she is getting wonderful care and that with all the prayers and love going out to her will bring her to full recovery!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Bonnie this morning and glad to hear she's comfortable, more prayers and positive energy coming your way. I know you will be on my mind while I'm at work today.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Linda - I am so very glad that surgery went well and she's comfortable. I can't believe how quickly our precious babies can run into problems. I hope you were able to get at least some rest and that Bonnie continues to recover well. Hugs to both of you from the three of us!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers for both you and Bonnie. So glad the surgery went well.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I dropped in to check on Bonnie this morning, and will continue to do so throughout the day. Still praying....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope you slept some, Lin. Love you.
Xoxoxoxoox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope poor Bonnie recovers quickly. She was just here having a good time the day before all this happened! so glad we didn't have chicken!!:w00t:

Hope you finally got some sleep.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all here holdng your hand and Bonnie's paw from afar...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Saying a prayer for you and Bonnie today. I hope things go well at your visit and for continuous positive results along with a speedy recovery for sweet Bonnie girl. Keep us posted.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Linda, thank you so much for keeping us updated. We are all so worried and beside ourselves. Please give that sweet angel a kiss from all of her SM Aunties that love her so much. Take care of yourself too please!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Linda, I am so late here. . .
> "Father God, we desperately need your intervention in this situation. Thank YOU that we can run to you in times of trouble and that You attend to our cries. Thank YOU that You skill human hands to operate and care for your creation. If ever we needed a miracle, Lord it is now. We dare ask that you would strengthen our feeble faith and let us believe in Your loving and thoughtful care. May Linda know that we are upholding her---give her tenacity and courage as she sees Bonnie today. Hold her together in that instant that her eyes fall on her baby. May Your peace surround us all as we draw together for such a time as this. Please, in Your mercy hear our prayer." in the name of Your Son, I pray. :wub:


In agreement....:amen:


Linda I hope you were able to get a tiny bit of sleep. We're all here with you as you go see your precious girl. Update us when you can.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I can't stop thinking of you and Bonnie. Glad that she looks like she's doing all the right things post-surgery. I know that if you see her it will be hard but as a mom, you'll just see her beauty, not the surgical stuff. I'm here if you need me. Sent you and e-mail. Love you and Bonnie Marie and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you all! I did sleep about 4 hours and should hear from the vet shortly. I'll start another post with her updates, but right now I'm going to try to get a little more sleep before the vet calls!


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

Prayers from me and Bella that your little Bonnie feels better soon!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my, I am just seeing this...poor Bonnie. I am so happy that the surgery went well. Prayers and good thoughts for your beautiful baby and you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am just seeing this post....so sorry that little Bonnie is not well. Glad that she is out of surgery and praying for a quick recovery and that she will be back to herself in no time. Also, praying for you. Keep us posted!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad it went well and praying to hear that she returns home with you soon, healthy and happy.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope your little Bonnie is rapidly improving this morning. Praying ver hard for her , you and the staff taking care of her.:wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Linda I cant stop thinking of you and Bonnie...my prayers are with you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers and love to you and Bonnie....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad to hear that she is doing well after the surgery. What a scary event and I think a lesson for all of us. Dogs, food and large groups of people often is a bad combo. Food gets dropped and not anyones fault. I have had mine grab food they shouldnt have from plates left sitting and been lucky not to have it do any damage. 
I hope Bonnie continues to heal and be her old self very soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Bonnie is a well.:tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers and looking for positive updates.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bonnie, we don't know each other, but were are all bound by the love were share for these wonderful little angels we've been blessed with. I send you prayers and wish you to be strong. The news so far soinds really good. Please keep us posted.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Bonnie! 


(((hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope that Bonnie is feeling much better and that you did some much needed rest. Looking forward to seeing another update when you get the chance. Prayers for both of you are being lifted up.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got back from the visit at the hospital with Bonnie. Linda asked me to fill in SM since it's hard for her to do from her cell phone without an app. 

Bonnie looks like she's been through the wringer and has incisions and tubes, but when she saw Linda she was wagging her tail. She looked so sweet, but that dazed "I'm on lots of drugs, mom" look. The critical care unit is wonderful with around the clock caring nurses. They were going to give her more pain meds when we were leaving though she didn't seem to be in pain so I think they have a good handle on dosing. She's still not out of the woods (the esophagus incisions can be problematic and there the risk of infection) but I see each passing hour as a little victory. Linda was going back to get in another visit. 

I went with Linda because I know she was very worried about seeing Bonnie looking the way she would after surgery. She did so well. She was the perfect mommy, just focused on her beautiful girl. :wub: I also think that having seen photos of Benny's surgery recently, we were both prepped for what it can look like to see big scars and stitches and a shaved body. If only we didn't have to see it on either of them. :huh: 

Linda thanks everyone for their concern for her and Bonnie Marie.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you---dear Sue--for this up-date. I have been hugging my computer all afternoon awaiting news. I will continue to pray. Big hugs.
I am certain your presence was calming and maybe even added humor to a difficult situation. You are so gifted. Bless you.


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

It's great that you were able to be there for support - you are a wonderful friend. Glad to hear the positive news. I will keep them both in my thoughts.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Susan,
You're so very sweet to go with Linda, I know everyone here is sending prayers and the best of thoughts for a thorough recovery for Bonnie, but having a friend to hold your hand and just be there is the best. 

Linda, you and Bonnie are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Just got back from the visit at the hospital with Bonnie. Linda asked me to fill in SM since it's hard for her to do from her cell phone without an app.
> 
> Bonnie looks like she's been through the wringer and has incisions and tubes, but when she saw Linda she was wagging her tail. She looked so sweet, but that dazed "I'm on lots of drugs, mom" look. The critical care unit is wonderful with around the clock caring nurses. They were going to give her more pain meds when we were leaving though she didn't seem to be in pain so I think they have a good handle on dosing. She's still not out of the woods (the esophagus incisions can be problematic and there the risk of infection) but I see each passing hour as a little victory. Linda was going back to get in another visit.
> 
> ...


Susan you are a true angel for being there for Linda. How is she holding up? I'm so very worried about her too. 

Do you mind copy and pasting this into a new thread? I'm afraid too many people won't realize there is an update in this thread.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - thanks so much for taking the time to update us. Gosh but you're just "little Miss Updater" now. First you updated us on Benny and now on Bonnie.

I'm so glad that you were able to go with Linda. I'm sure she needed the moral support. 

Glad to hear that Bonnie is receiving such good care and that she seems to be doing OK. This is never easy and, of course, her age is a factor.

I'm sending more prayers and positive healing energy. You're so right. Every hour is closer to full recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Continuing prayers for Sweet Bonnie.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sue, you are such a great friend. Linda, Bonnie and well heck all of us are so lucky to have you. That was very sweet of you to be with her, I know seeing her for the first time had to be tough! But she wagged her tail when she saw Linda, that just makes me tear up. They are such sweet little muffins, just love wrapped in fur.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, thank you for being there with Linda ... and, for giving us the latest update on Bonnie.
It's wonderful to know Linda has friends and Earth Angels like you and Kerry, who are right there in NYC, to be with her and help comfort and support Linda during this stressful time.

Prayers and positive thoughts continue throughout the day and night for darling Bonnie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to see the update - and Sue, I echo everyone's thanks that you could be there, standing in for the rest of us. Praying that Bonnie continues to do well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> So glad to see the update - and Sue, I echo everyone's thanks that you could be there, standing in for the rest of us. Praying that Bonnie continues to do well.


Thanks for putting the update in the title of the thread, you awesome mod you. k:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Thanks for putting the update in the title of the thread, you awesome mod you. k:


Wasn't me! I just popped on here - can't focus on work wondering how the sick baby fluffs are doing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DH just came home & asked about Bonnie---he said "I prayed today for that little girl."


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It sounds like a really serious surgery......OMG, how is she going to eat while she's healing??? So many questions and pictures running through my head...poor poor little Bonnie...

Sue, I know everyone is saying it, but I so glad you were able to go with Linda today. I'm sure she appreciated it more than you even know.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just so everyone knows - I started another thread with Sue's update at the top.

Thank you all!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update Sue! I am so hopeful that she will do well and her incision will not collapse and no infections and she gets to come home and recouperate at home! She is a sweetheart and the love between Mother and daughter is so strong.....wagging that little tail at her Mommy after what she has been though.....Wow, what a little trooper!!!!:chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am just seeing this and I am so happy that she is doing well. I will continue to keep her in my prayers that she has a speedy and pain free as it can be recovery..... {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG I am just reading this for the first time. I can't believe what has happened. Linda, like everyone else, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bonnie Marie. Sue, it is no surprise that you have joined Linda at the Vets. That's what SM friends are all about. Bless you.

I will stay closer to my computer now til that little sweatheart is out of the woods. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Praying for sweet Bonnie


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

What happed to sweet Bonnie? She choked on a chicken bone??


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just seeing this, prayers for sweet Bonnie and you Linda.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the up dates .


----------

